# wie viele Adressen in CC: bzw. BCC: bei Email



## Dunsti (2. November 2001)

Hi,

sorry, aber irgendwie passt diese Frage in kein anderes Forum, dewsegen hier rein:

Ich hab ein Script um einen Newsletter zu verschicken. Die Email-Adressen stehen dazu in einer MySQL-Datenbank.
Im Moment wird über eine Schleife an jede dieser Adressen eine Email gesendet.
Bei über 800 Adressen in der Datenbank sendet damit natürlich der Webserver auch 800 einzelne Emails raus, was auch dementsprechend dauert.
Wenn ich die 800 Adressen in das BCC-Feld schreiben würde bräuchte ich nur eine Email rauszuschicken.

Weiß jemand ob das bei der Menge an Adressen geht? Oder gibt es da eine Mengenbegrenzung?

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## Moartel (2. November 2001)

Ich hab leider nix gefunden wie man Adressen ins BCC-Feld schreibt.

Da anscheinend niemand eine intelligentere Lösung weiß würde ich einfach mal sagen dass das höchstens vom Mail-Server des Betreibers limitiert ist.
Probieren geht über studieren!


----------



## Dunsti (3. November 2001)

das mit dem "probieren" ist leider so ne Sache.

Nehmen wir mal an, ich würde die 800 Adressen ins CC oder BCC-Feld schreiben, dann weiß ich ja beim Abschicken nicht, ob diese Emails auch alle verschickt wurden und angekommen sind.... Auch wenn keine Fehlermeldung kommt, könnte es ja sein, daß er z.B. die Mail an die ersten zehn schickt, und dann keine mehr .... oder an die letzten 10 oder wie auch immer..... 

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## dave_ (3. November 2001)

hö ?
für was steht denn dann cc bzw bcc ? 
hab das wohl verwechselt  
dachte wenn man cc ausfüllt, meint man das man keine antwort empfangen möchte, das hat mir mal vor 1 jahr ein bekannter erzählt..


----------



## Quentin (3. November 2001)

cc = carbon copy
bcc = blind carbon copy

(wenn ich mich nicht irre)

dunsti: auch wenn 800 im bcc stehen, muss er trotzdem 800 emails schicken 

aber keine bange, ein server schafft es auch 3500 zu schicken (war bisher maximum was wir mit unserem produkt gesendet haben)

aber ich würde empfehlen alle 300 mails eine kleine pause einzubauen, sonst is der server ZU beschäftigt *g*

regards


----------



## fLoOmY (5. November 2001)

Und ich würde auf *KEINEN FALL* cc oder bcc verwenden.

Angenommen, von 800 Leuten, die diese Mail bekommen, kommen nur 10 auf die Idee, sich die Header anzuschauen und schon haben Sie 800 potentielle Email Addressen für Ihren eigenen Newsletter.

Von einer Beschränkung habe ich allerdings auch noch nie was gehört.


----------



## Dunsti (5. November 2001)

> Und ich würde auf KEINEN FALL cc oder bcc verwenden.
> 
> Angenommen, von 800 Leuten, die diese Mail bekommen, kommen nur 10 auf die Idee, sich die Header anzuschauen und schon haben Sie 800 potentielle Email Addressen für Ihren eigenen Newsletter.



bei CC muss ich Dir da recht geben, aber bei BCC ist das ja eben grad nicht so !!! und deswegen will ich ja BCC verwenden.

Zur Zeit hab ich's ja so, daß jeder Empfänger seine "eigene" Email bekommt, und das dauert eben lang und belastet den Server, der diese 800 "einzelnen" Mails verschickt.

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## fLoOmY (5. November 2001)

Und wenn du's auf Etappen schickst? Also, jede Stunde 20? Und dann wartest? *gg*


----------



## Moartel (5. November 2001)

Problem:
Ein Skript das 2 Stunden nur wartet bis es die nächsten verschicken darf ist auch eine Belastung für den Server. Außerdem bräuchtest du bei 800 Mails und 20 Mails alle 2 Stunden (also 10 Mails die Stunde   ) 80 Stunden für alle Mails. Das sind fast 4 Tage. Ein Skript 4 Tage laufen lassen wird glaube ich schon ein Limit sprengen, nämlich die Maximale Ausführungszeit. So gehts ned.

Man Dunsti, jetzt schickst du einfach mal allen Members von tutorials.de nen Newsletter mit BCC und wir melden uns dann und sagen dir ob du den erhalten hast. Meinetwegen kannst du das ja in den wichtigen Ankündigungen posten dass wir uns melden sollen. Anders kriegen wir das doch nie raus.  ;-)


----------



## fLoOmY (5. November 2001)

Dann weiss ich auch nicht weiter


----------



## Klon (5. November 2001)

Also ich hab ma als Beispiel hier den Mailsende Code aus meinem Newsletter Script:

<?
$datei=fopen("mails","r");
while(feof($datei)==0):
$mail=chop(fgets($datei,1000));
if ($mail=="")
continue;
mail($mail,$betreff,$text,"From: Mailsystem http://www.digitaldeath.de");
echo "&nbsp;&nbsp;E-Mail an ",$mail," gesendet...";
?>

In der Datei "mails" sind jezt alle emails drin, pro Zeile eine.
Der Server verschickt hier ja sämtliche Mails einzeln, dabei steht im Header später auch nur eine Mail Addy und das CC Feld ist leer.


Habs noch nich mit 800 Stück ausprobiert


----------



## Dunsti (5. November 2001)

```
$sql = "SELECT * FROM mailingliste";
$result = mysql_query($sql,$db);
$number = mysql_num_rows($result);
$nachrichtsend = stripslashes($nachricht);
while ($row = mysql_fetch_row($result)) {
   mail($row[0],"Dubios Newsletter","$kopfmail $nachrichtsend $fussmail","From: Dubios Newsletter <newsletter@dubiosneighbourhood.de>");
   sleep(1);
}
header("Location: admin.php");
```

so hab ich's bisher. Das funktioniert auch, nur dauert es eben so lange, daß der Browser in der Zeit in den "Time-Out" geht, und die Meldung bringt "die Seite kann nicht angezeigt werden"

Deswegen wollte ich die ganzen Adressen ins BCC-Feld schreiben, war mir aber nicht sicher, ob es da ne Begrenzung gibt.

Gruß
Dunsti


----------

